# Without Uber or Lyft, Austin Experiences Skyrocketing DUI Rates



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Since Uber/Lyft ceased operations in Austin, DWI and DUI's are up 7.5%. Which means Uber drivers are much better at driving drunk than the general populace of Austin.

https://fee.org/articles/without-uber-or-lyft-austin-experiences-skyrocketing-dui-rates/#0


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stupid. Cabs, limos, busses.
I always suspected Ubers biggest clients were the former drunk drivers of America.
Too cheap to do anything but drive drunk or rip off an underpaid TNC driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Since Austin banned Uber/Lyft, DWI and DUI's are up 7.5%. Which means Uber drivers are much better at driving drunk than the general populace of Austin.
> 
> https://fee.org/articles/without-uber-or-lyft-austin-experiences-skyrocketing-dui-rates/#0


Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Kalikikopa (Aug 9, 2015)

I can see that, and imagine it will happen in Hawaii when the new regulations go into effect. I would drive from midnight until 5am. Almost all of my pax were intoxicated. Many of them said they drove to the bar, but UBER/LYFT was too cost effective to pass up and risk the DUI. Almost all of them said that the UBER/LYFT ride home and back was still at less than half the price of 1 way in a cab, and if a cab was their only option, they would risk the drive. 
I've always thanked them for making that decision, and encouraged them to share that information with their friends.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

This article is written in such a way that it makes me think it's a PR stunt by the TNCs.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The article is republished from Generation Opportunity. The author "creates" online digital content for this group. This group is almost entirely funded by the Koch brothers.

http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php/Generation_Opportunity


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kalikikopa said:


> I can see that, and imagine it will happen in Hawaii when the new regulations go into effect. I would drive from midnight until 5am. Almost all of my pax were intoxicated. Many of them said they drove to the bar, but UBER/LYFT was too cost effective to pass up and risk the DUI. Almost all of them said that the UBER/LYFT ride home and back was still at less than half the price of 1 way in a cab, and if a cab was their only option, they would risk the drive.
> I've always thanked them for making that decision, and encouraged them to share that information with their friends.


So the price of a cab is what??? 3000℅ less than the price of a DUI, but your pax would rather risk the DUI in the past than pay double Uber prices.
This just proves the Special Ed World we live in.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Since Austin banned Uber/Lyft, DWI and DUI's are up 7.5%. Which means Uber drivers are much better at driving drunk than the general populace of Austin.
> 
> https://fee.org/articles/without-uber-or-lyft-austin-experiences-skyrocketing-dui-rates/#0


Fake news


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

More Russian propaganda.


----------



## Kalikikopa (Aug 9, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So the price of a cab is what??? 3000℅ less than the price of a DUI, but your pax would rather risk the DUI in the past than pay double Uber prices.
> This just proves the Special Ed World we live in.


what do you expect, they are drunk. But for real, a $23 uber ride here is a $86+tip ride here.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Kalikikopa said:


> I can see that, and imagine it will happen in Hawaii when the new regulations go into effect. I would drive from midnight until 5am. Almost all of my pax were intoxicated. Many of them said they drove to the bar, but UBER/LYFT was too cost effective to pass up and risk the DUI. Almost all of them said that the UBER/LYFT ride home and back was still at less than half the price of 1 way in a cab, and if a cab was their only option, they would risk the drive.
> I've always thanked them for making that decision, and encouraged them to share that information with their friends.





TwoFiddyMile said:


> So the price of a cab is what??? 3000℅ less than the price of a DUI, but your pax would rather risk the DUI in the past than pay double Uber prices.
> This just proves the Special Ed World we live in.


What i've noticed from the drunk population, it takes 1 DUI to learn your lesson and start taking cabs.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Since Austin banned Uber/Lyft, DWI and DUI's are up 7.5%. Which means Uber drivers are much better at driving drunk than the general populace of Austin.
> 
> https://fee.org/articles/without-uber-or-lyft-austin-experiences-skyrocketing-dui-rates/#0


Also they weren't kicked out, they just don't like the rules.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Since Austin banned Uber/Lyft, DWI and DUI's are up 7.5%. Which means Uber drivers are much better at driving drunk than the general populace of Austin.
> 
> https://fee.org/articles/without-uber-or-lyft-austin-experiences-skyrocketing-dui-rates/#0


It was my understanding that Austin didn't ban either of the ride sharing giants, they pulled out voluntarily as a matter of principle, rather that submit to regulation.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> What i've noticed from the drunk population, it takes 1 DUI to learn your lesson and start taking cabs.


Most states suspend your license for a DUI anyhow, so walking and city buses are popular with DUI offenders.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Kalikikopa said:


> what do you expect, they are drunk. But for real, a $23 uber ride here is a $86+tip ride here.


What kind of doofus gets loaded an $86 cab ride away from home. That would be at least 25 miles away.

I found most cab patrons going home from a bar tended to be 5 miles or less.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> What kind of doofus gets loaded an $86 cab ride away from home. That would be at least 25 miles away.
> 
> I found most cab patrons going home from a bar tended to be 5 miles or less.


Well... i've personally noticed that it's about $20-25 limit, not necessarily a set distance, usually not much over $15.



I_Like_Spam said:


> What kind of doofus gets loaded an $86 cab ride away from home.


Every once in a while someone get's an absolutely ridiculous cab ride that we can't believe just happened taking someone home from work or home from a bar.

I mean absolutely obscene amount of money that they are paying... $50-60 to get home from work, $80-100 going home from a bar.

Then they inevitably tell us on the ride that their uber account is messed up, or their cell phone is broken, all they have is cash or some other such reason that would preclude them from taking an uber and it clicks....

This guy usually pays $25 to get home, not $80.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Well... i've personally noticed that it's about $20-25 limit, not necessarily a set distance, usually not much over $15
> 
> Every once in a while someone get's an absolutely ridiculous cab ride that we can't believe just happened taking someone home from work or home from a bar.


I had just a single trip like that during my cab career- picked up a penitentiary guard at Kangeroo's in North Hills and drove him out to North Huntington at 2 a.m. after he got stuck out there after an after work event. But that was pretty unique. Most of the bar patrons preferred to get loaded a lot more reasonable distance from home.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> More Russian propaganda.


This story can easily be disputed by other stories and studies that show Fuber and Let-Down-Lyft have left DUI rates unchanged.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/29/technology/uber-drunk-driving/

The article that was originally quoted is nothing more than PR spin from Fuber, which is designed to trick public opinion into believing they (Fuber) are needed. Austin was smart to stand their ground.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Kalikikopa said:


> I can see that, and imagine it will happen in Hawaii when the new regulations go into effect. I would drive from midnight until 5am. Almost all of my pax were intoxicated. Many of them said they drove to the bar, but UBER/LYFT was too cost effective to pass up and risk the DUI. Almost all of them said that the UBER/LYFT ride home and back was still at less than half the price of 1 way in a cab, and if a cab was their only option, they would risk the drive.
> I've always thanked them for making that decision, and encouraged them to share that information with their friends.


Nice to see another driver from Honolulu


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Since Austin banned Uber/Lyft, DWI and DUI's are up 7.5%. Which means Uber drivers are much better at driving drunk than the general populace of Austin.
> 
> https://fee.org/articles/without-uber-or-lyft-austin-experiences-skyrocketing-dui-rates/#0


Uber and Lyft are not banned in Austin.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Demon said:


> Uber and Lyft are not banned in Austin.


Thank you. I changed the wording of my post accordingly.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber and Lyft made a business choice to abandon the Austin market. They could easily still be there working with the city government and the regulations that the local populace voted on as being important for their community.

But Uber and Lyft did not want to compromise. 

Uber and Lyft were likely hoping that there would be higher DUIs and DUI related traffic deaths. But I could, of course, be wrong on this.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Since Uber/Lyft ceased operations in Austin, DWI and DUI's are up 7.5%. Which means Uber drivers are much better at driving drunk than the general populace of Austin.
> 
> https://fee.org/articles/without-uber-or-lyft-austin-experiences-skyrocketing-dui-rates/#0


Arizona DUI's were up a little over 5%. I don't think DUI's will ever go down. There will always be kids turning 21 thinking that they're invincible. Austin is allot like Phoenix with almost 100k moving here every year and being a very young, all year long party city. Most people will drink and drive until they get a DUI.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

I spoken with people who live in Austin. Other rideshare companies have filled the void left by uber and lyft. However they say they aren't ad efficient or timely when requested. I find it strange since one would assume former drivers would be flocking to other providers. But I guess it is too segmented leaving riders&pax in a void to link up with each other.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd venture to say that cheap Uber/Lyft rides actually promote alcoholism.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh please, most drunks I ferried from their favorite dive bars to home their meter cost was no more than $10. A DUI in LA is exactly 1000 times that.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

But Uber said they're dropping drunk driving but wasn't drunk driving related deaths at an all time high in 2016?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> What kind of doofus gets loaded an $86 cab ride away from home. That would be at least 25 miles away.
> 
> I found most cab patrons going home from a bar tended to be 5 miles or less.


At close of bar time around here, there's often a 3x or 4x surge, so people heading out some distance are often charged 40 or 50 bucks.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Makes no sense what so ever...
Uber and Lyft have not been around that long. People who drive drunk still do, PERIOD. What did people do before rideshare? 
took a cab or brought a friend who would not drink.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Before Uberlyft, there was a designated driver....with Uber lyft people got used to not having one. Ipso facto...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Before Uberlyft, there was a designated driver....with Uber lyft people got used to not having one. Ipso facto...


Or in other words, Uber drivers subsidize peoples drinking problems.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

There's other app hailing companies there. If morons don't want to do the responsible thing and download alternatives or pre-arrange a car service, call a cab or designate a driver then idiots deserve the DUI. 
Nobody is forcing alcohol down their throats and making them party and get behind the wheel. Studies now prove that the DUI rates haven't been effected by Uber. In fact some areas report the number has gone up!


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Kalikikopa said:


> what do you expect, they are drunk. But for real, a $23 uber ride here is a $86+tip ride here.


An Uber in Portland (today) is 10 times the price of a cab. A 1 mile cab ride is less than 5 bucks. Uber is 30 bucks plus 5 for the first mile.

Tell us again how cheap Uber is compared to a cab? 

Why do Uber drivers constantly brag of how little they're willing to work for? Why not just work for free and be done with it?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> An Uber in Portland (today) is 10 times the price of a cab. A 1 mile cab ride is less than 5 bucks. Uber is 30 bucks plus 5 for the first mile.
> 
> Tell us again how cheap Uber is compared to a cab?
> 
> Why do Uber drivers constantly brag of how little they're willing to work for? Why not just work for free and be done with it?


Hmmm. as far as I can tell you're making these numbers up out of thin air. According to Uber's website, their minimum fare is $6 (75 cents more than where I drive.) and the mile rate is $1.15 (a nickel more per mile than where I drive).

If you're not making them up, where are they coming from?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Also they weren't kicked out, they just don't like the rules.


Exactly. Uber tried to convince a lot of people that it was kicked out.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> An Uber in Portland (today) is 10 times the price of a cab. A 1 mile cab ride is less than 5 bucks. Uber is 30 bucks plus 5 for the first mile.
> 
> Tell us again how cheap Uber is compared to a cab?
> 
> Why do Uber drivers constantly brag of how little they're willing to work for? Why not just work for free and be done with it?


I heard there was a big flood there recently. Must have been quite a surge. I think most of the uber-ants work for free (losing money) and they don't even know it. Sad.


----------

